

Advanced task managers on iOS - marcieoum
http://download.cnet.com/8301-2007_4-57372276-12/advanced-task-managers-on-ios/

======
bsg75
Not sure if an task / ToDo manager can be "advanced" without a desktop
companion, or tight integration with one. Mobiles are handy, but not where
work actually gets done.

So far, I have not warmed up to web based task managers, which lack the
convenience that a local app can provide: hot key integration, interop with
local calendars, mail, etc.

